# DNP Run #1



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Basically my plan is to run 225mg of dnp ed for 21days.Current weight is 165lbs my goal is to lose 10lbs. Will be consuming 1800kcal daily
Macros is 45g carbs (coming from simple sugars to fuel workouts) 158g protein 110g fat. Trainining regiment 4lifting sessions and 2 HIIT sessions. Updating daily.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2017)

Do you live in Antarctica?


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 27, 2017)

North Europe. Summers here is pretty cold


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lucky ****er, first time I ran dnp was this same time last year, by day 6 it was unbearable


----------



## SammySoda (Jul 27, 2017)

Running 400mg DNP at 20 percent BF feels pretty shitty, imagine at 35 percent body fat. Youd be a sweaty mess!


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 27, 2017)

I decided to up my calories by 200 and change macros to 180c 160p and 60fat. Will see how it goes:32 (1):


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Day 1
Weight: 161lbs
Training: Legs + 30min LISS
Sides: Definetly felt a little warmer also more sweat during training besides that felt perfectly fine.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Day 2
Weight: 160lbs
Training: Liss 30min
Sides: Mild hypo symptoms. How do i fix that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Day 2
> Weight: 160lbs
> Training: Liss 30min
> Sides: Mild hypo symptoms. How do i fix that?



Eat fruit...


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Day 3
Weight: 159lbs
Training: Liss 60min
Sides: Same as day 1


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2017)

You're starting DNP and you weigh 165? Please tell me you're shorter then Tyrian Lannister..


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 31, 2017)

5'6 lol. Just want to drop to low bf and then make transition to bulk for a few years.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Day 4
Weight: 158lbs
Training: Push + 30min liss
Sides: Lifts went down, lethargy, bloated, flat muscles, sweaty.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Day 5
Weight: 159
Training: Pull + LISS 30min
Sides: same as day 4 just a little less lethargy


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Day 6 
Weight: 159
Training: LISS 60min
Sides: shitting bricks lol


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Day 7
Weight: 157.5lbs
Training: Legs + 30min LISS
Sides: Don't take ****in iron supplements.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yesterday I accidentally swallowed some food coloring. The doctor says I'm OK, but I feel like I've dyed a little inside.


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Yesterday I accidentally swallowed some food coloring. The doctor says I'm OK, but I feel like I've dyed a little inside.



Boo... 

10ちゃん


----------



## Hurt (Aug 8, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Yesterday I accidentally swallowed some food coloring. The doctor says I'm OK, but I feel like I've dyed a little inside.



Did you stop the DNP?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Yesterday I accidentally swallowed some food coloring. The doctor says I'm OK, but I feel like I've dyed a little inside.



come on man :32 (18):


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Did you stop the DNP?



Yeah I dropped 10lbs in 10days. From now on I'll just focus on my diet.  Old school is the way to go IMO there's no need for shit like dnp.


----------

